# What Could be in the Box? A turd?



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I dont know? What could it be?! 
(If you know, keep to yourself) 

Build goes as follows
Frame: 2002 Proto DHR
Manitou Travis Triple Ti
Shock: DHX 5
Sun Ringle Equalizer 31 135x12mm wheelset
Maxxis DHF 2.7 and Intense System 4 2.25
Shimano Saint cranks
Gamut P20 (34tooth) 
990 11-32 cassette
991 chain
Welgo MG-1 
Shimano XT Brakes
Diety Dirty Thirty
Diety Chocker clamp
Thomson post
SDG Ti-Fly
X9 drivetrain
Cane Creek S3 
Stem: Truvativ Holzfeller 40mm/ Travis Direct mount

Frame is off for paint. 
Will post up more pictures soon :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

quite possibly the ugliest packaging ever.

hope what's inside looks nicer


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

definitely a turd! :thumbsup:

you can even see it poking out in the bottom left


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

2kgs of coke


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I know what's up.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

brillantesdv said:


> quite possibly the ugliest packaging ever.
> 
> hope what's inside looks nicer


I was a bit shocked myself... 
Its all nice n purty inside.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Mike we know how Grant likes his rides...old, tattered, and likes to ride with minimal protection...damn kids


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I know what's up.


fork isnt here 
:bluefrown:

That thing better show up before its outa paint. Or Grant's gonna have to choke a b!tch


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Cantil3v3r said:


> Mike we know how Grant likes his rides...old, tattered, and likes to ride with minimal protection...damn kids


You forgot out of control.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

with the new bike, new paint, new lid (with new paint?), you won't be recognizable


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Cantil3v3r said:


> with the new bike, new paint, new lid (with new paint?), you won't be recognizable


I know huh. 
Yes, the lids getting painted too.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

well it is a frame u can see bottom bracket


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

canada post? your people + my people?


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

if i remember correctly its a old **edit**, im gonna have one for myself after memorial day weekend
*didnt read the keep it to yoself haha


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

saturnine said:


> canada post? your people + my people?


And damn did Canada Post take its sweet time. Frame went 15 miles in 6 days. :madman: Then customs took another 3 days


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> And damn did Canada Post take its sweet time. Frame went 15 miles in 6 days. :madman: Then customs took another 3 days


they sure do... but damnit, we're good people.. we're just slow, eh.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

must have been a holiday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

Whoever does get it right should receive a reward of some kind. A paint chip from your head tube perhaps?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Zumbi


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

What a cliff hanger  Not too impressed with the build though. Manipoo? 5th Element... Is it that new SC bike?


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

you may not be impressed with the build, even though he said the 5th element is temperary, but he will have a few stickers that will surely help hold things together and make him go faster! :thumbsup:


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

*Edit* nevermind :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i don't see an issue with the travis.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

jeng said:


> What a cliff hanger  Not too impressed with the build though. Manipoo? 5th Element... Is it that new SC bike?


A properly set up 5th element feels amazing. But its only for the time being. Got something snazzzzy in the works.

We'll see about the Travis. I myself am a bit scared.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

dowst said:


> Zumbi


Nope, close (almost got one myself) 
Rode one over the weekend, PrettyM1ke was nice enough to let me thrash his baby. Very impressed.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

coughcoughturnercoughcough


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> well it is a frame u can see bottom bracket


Thats the seat tube :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Nope, close (almost got one myself)
> Rode one over the weekend, PrettyM1ke was nice enough to let me thrash his baby. Very impressed.


"Impressed"? You came over to my house to return the bike on Sunday with a full 3.5" standing at attention, son.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> "Impressed"? You came over to my house to return the bike on Sunday with a full 3.5" standing at attention, son.


I think the fact that you had your tape measure out is a little scarier


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> A properly set up 5th element feels amazing.


Oh, I agree. I had one and blew it up then got a fox. A Double Barrel would be schaaaawing!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

jeng said:


> Oh, I agree. I had one and blew it up then got a fox. A Double Barrel would be schaaaawing!


Unless its a sunday!


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*The box looks a little big but...*

Are they SMT's gay azz sandles? 

Sorry, I got no idea.

Cant wait to see it though.


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

wookie freeride said:


> Are they SMT's gay azz sandles?
> 
> Sorry, I got no idea.
> 
> Cant wait to see it though.


HAHAHAHAHHAAHA......ahhhh....ahahahahahah


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Cool...*

I am glad at least one person got the sandal joke. It was a little inside. :thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Get that thing painted and built already... I'll be outta town this weekend but next weekend it's AWN for JMP.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> Get that thing painted and built already... I'll be outta town this weekend but next weekend it's AWN for JMP.


JMP? How does Pacifica or SoCal sound? Maybe even Downieville if your up for some snow sloshing?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> JMP? How does Pacifica or SoCal sound? Maybe even Downieville if your up for some snow sloshing?


Hmmmm. Ya know Humboldt is only 6.5 hours away which is roughly the same distance to SoCal... And there are some pretty good sphincter puckering descents there.

But Downieville  ? That might be a little painful on the beast that you're constructing... Auburn could be bueno though.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> But Downieville  ? That might be a little painful on the beast that you're constructing... Auburn could be bueno though.


Painful? No way. I did it on the 7point when it was a porky 45lbs. No problem. It'll be fun :thumbsup:

Im saving my trip up north for June :ihih:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Painful? No way. I did it on the 7point when it was a porky 45lbs. No problem. It'll be fun :thumbsup:
> 
> Im saving my trip up north for June :ihih:


I'm gonna guess and say that the 7 point pedaled a bit better than what you're building up unless you tweak the sh*t out of that 5th.

And if you get weekends off, we could always do a weekend Humboldt trip... it is seriously like an hour longer than going to Downieville. leave early Saturday morning or after work Friday night ride, sleep, ride, drive home.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> I'm gonna guess and say that the 7 point pedaled a bit better than what you're building up unless you tweak the sh*t out of that 5th.
> 
> And if you get weekends off, we could always do a weekend Humboldt trip... it is seriously like an hour longer than going to Downieville. leave early Saturday morning or after work Friday night ride, sleep, ride, drive home.


The 5th element will be tweaked. :thumbsup:

That sounds good man, lets plan a little weekend excursion!


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Yesssss


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Cut the crap Grant...WHAT IS IT?


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

The cardboard looks ummmm...flexy.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Cut the crap Grant...WHAT IS IT?


Patients young jedi. Paint is almost done.

You will be pleased. Very pleased. Happy in da pants.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh no, more jizzing posts?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

It had better be the frame pics of the 6 point I asked for like a week ago!!! I'm trying to breath life into my Reign's rear triangle but it may be pointless. I think I'm in desperate need of a new frame...

Not to give you false hope, more giving you crap. I think a 19" 6 point is a little too long for me to use, but we'll have to see.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> It had better be the frame pics of the 6 point I asked for like a week ago!!! I'm trying to breath life into my Reign's rear triangle but it may be pointless. I think I'm in desperate need of a new frame...
> 
> Not to give you false hope, more giving you crap. I think a 19" 6 point is a little too long for me to use, but we'll have to see.


pm sent!


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

can we see the turd now?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Subscribe.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

TURD dammit...

I call Jedi as I've already seen that one thrown around once.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

This thread is jacked man. Show us the darn turd already!


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm a little afraid Grant that with all of these requests you might actually try and show us some fecal matter....resist the temptation


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Cantil3v3r said:


> I'm a little afraid Grant that with all of these requests you might actually try and show us some fecal matter....resist the temptation


He's already guaranteed us some Manipoo. Perhaps we'll see some Boysen Berries?  
BTW dude, you realized you posted your address all across the net right?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

jeng said:


> He's already guaranteed us some Manipoo. Perhaps we'll see some Boysen Berries?
> BTW dude, you realized you posted your address all across the net right?


Thats actually one of my neighbors addresses. :thumbsup: Spam away!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Cantil3v3r said:


> I'm a little afraid Grant that with all of these requests you might actually try and show us some fecal matter....resist the temptation


You know... I thought about it last night. Decided against it.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> You know... I thought about it last night. Decided against it.


a fine choice my friend....very fine choice


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Sssshhhhhhhhhhh*



jeng said:


> BTW dude, you realized you posted your address all across the net right?


I was going to tell him once I showed up at his house. I need to know what is in that Damn BOX.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*We all thank you...*

for sparing us from your poop.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

wookie freeride said:


> for sparing us from your poop.


It was actually gonna be some tasty cat poop:skep:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tonight...*

When I get home from work tonight I'll throw up some pics. 
Happy? 
:yesnod:


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*I have a couple of cats...*

We can compare specimens.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

wookie freeride said:


> We can compare specimens.


Game on.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Mmmmm juicy Cleveland Steamer


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

DING DING DING we have a winner...apparently Mike couldn't resist the temptation...well done!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Cantil3v3r said:


> Mike we know how Grant likes his rides...old, tattered, and likes to ride with minimal protection...damn kids


herpes in a box... :madman: :madman:


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

www.ratemypoo.com


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm extremely embarrassed to admit I've heard of that website before now


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*i love Google*

Cat poo


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*I win! I win!*



wookie freeride said:


> Cat poo


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

haha thats pretty funny"


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

> I win! I win!


That definately looks like oatmeal that cat crap is sitting in.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Izumu.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Izumu.


Nope 
:aureola:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

this thread delivers.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

saturnine said:


> this thread delivers.


If you mean delivers poop then I'd agree with you. I don't know what it is with the downhill forum and turds but this is the second thread this month that has degenerated into a literal sh!t-show.

Sick in the brain, all of you :incazzato:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> If you mean delivers poop then I'd agree with you. I don't know what it is with the downhill forum and turds but this is the second thread this month that has degenerated into a literal sh!t-show.
> 
> Sick in the brain, all of you :incazzato:


Dont deny it. You love poop too!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*More Pics!*

Prettymike holding the rear end, or could that be my little brother?

Its so hard to tell them apart....


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Damn...*

After all that sh!t and all we get it the rear wheel?!  :thumbsup:


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

the last known picture of joeseph hazelwood in the wheelhouse of the exxon valdez?


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Yup its obvious now that rear wheels can only fit......... bike. Its a one of a king custom wheel.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

cactuscorn said:


> the last known picture of joeseph hazelwood in the wheelhouse of the exxon valdez?


LOL.
:lol:


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

less screwing around, more pictures of bikes


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

so wheres the promised pictures eh?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

splatman said:


> so wheres the promised pictures eh?


http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5645558&postcount=1


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

This thread is quite possibly the gayest thread I've ever seen on mtbr. Grant, I've never met you, but you ooze gay. Show us the fuggin bike! PS: if its a jedi you're redeemed.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

William42 said:


> This thread is quite possibly the gayest thread I've ever seen on mtbr. Grant, I've never met you, but you ooze gay. Show us the fuggin bike! PS: if its a jedi you're redeemed.


Clearly you have not ventured into the NorCal Forum or the Turner forum that often. They take 'gay' to a wholllleee new level. 

Your just mad cause I havnt shown the bike yet.. Calling someone gay because of that is childish.

Hopefully I will get some more pics of poo. Manipoo that is.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

P.s. Its not a Jedi


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

what's in the box!?


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Clearly you have not ventured into the NorCal Forum or the Turner forum that often. They take 'gay' to a wholllleee new level.
> 
> Your just mad cause I havnt shown the bike yet.. Calling someone gay because of that is childish.
> 
> Hopefully I will get some more pics of poo. Manipoo that is.


William42, no Jedi :sad: but pay attention now....

Grant what would cuase you to be in the Turner forum so much as to notice that they take gay to a 'hole' new level...don't you have a 6point?


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

How has this not been posted


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Grant, I'm going to stab you in the heart with a 10-key.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Cantil3v3r said:


> William42, no Jedi :sad: but pay attention now....
> 
> Grant what would cuase you to be in the Turner forum so much as to notice that they take gay to a 'hole' new level...don't you have a 6point?


Turner forum is for mid work day comedy. 
6point is laying on the garage floor naked.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

dhr

also, send me your 6point and i will send you something in a box


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Grant, I'm going to stab you in the heart with a 10-key.


Now why would you do that? 10-keys are very useful!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

saturnine said:


> dhr
> 
> also, send me your 6point and i will send you something in a box


DING DING
Now guess the year.

Send $$$ my way and we have a deal


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

It had better be an 09, otherwise this thread is worthless. I want me some DW dhr action!!!!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it's an '07


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> It had better be an 09, otherwise this thread is worthless. I want me some DW dhr action!!!!


No way is it a 09. 
Guess again.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

saturnine said:


> it's an '07


Wrong:nonod:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

'03


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> No way is it a 09.
> Guess again.


I'm going to go with '00 for the original DHR...and where do I buy tickets to see Mike stab you with a 10 key?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I guess that it's a hardtail from 1993 and he's totally dickin' with us.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

its a 2005 or 2004 DHR


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

saturnine said:


> '03


The rear end is an 03.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> No way is it a 09.
> Guess again.


It BETTER be a 06.

Those are LEGIT. I got extra parts son.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> its a 2005 or 2004 DHR


nope n nope


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> It BETTER be a 06.
> 
> Those are LEGIT. I got extra parts son.


Got an extra rear axle by any chance?

Its not a 06


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

the rear wheel smells of a 135mm so its a '06 or earlier all the way down to '03 where that rear end of yers will fit. '07 and up is a no go as thats when dt went to the 150mm. '00 to '02 is also out as those rears requiered a diff rear and h/ware kit. ya say its not a '04 or '05 so lets hope its a '06 in that case and ya get the better geo.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

cactuscorn said:


> the rear wheel smells of a 135mm so its a '06 or earlier all the way down to '03 where that rear end of yers will fit. '07 and up is a no go as thats when dt went to the 150mm. '00 to '02 is also out as those rears requiered a diff rear and h/ware kit. ya say its not a '04 or '05 so lets hope its a '06 in that case and ya get the better geo.


Not an 06. Nor an 05 or 04.

Whats left?


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

its a clapped out 02 that cost you way to much


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

'03 it is then. next thread please.

oh, and congrats. should still be a very fun bike.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

SJensen said:


> its a clapped out 02 that cost you way to much


HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Got an extra rear axle by any chance?
> 
> Its not a 06


Nope. Rear swingarm, linkage, a TON of deralliur hangers, hardware, bearings.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

cactuscorn said:


> '03 it is then. next thread please.
> 
> oh, and congrats. should still be a very fun bike.


Its an 02 front triangle with a 03 rear end. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

SJensen said:


> its a clapped out 02 that cost you way to much


Not as much as your Nomad frame that sucks harry balls and strips cranks.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

are ya sure those will play well together? maybe im wrong... gawd knows ive been wrong before... but i didnt think those were compatable as the hardware, linkage needle bearings and main pivot bearings were so diff. heres a link that shows what i mean. good luck never the less.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

cactuscorn said:


> are ya sure those will play well together? maybe im wrong... gawd knows ive been wrong before... but i didnt think those were compatable as the hardware, linkage needle bearings and main pivot bearings were so diff. heres a link that shows what i mean. good luck never the less.


Wait n see. Hell I could be wrong too. If thats the case I will be driving up to Canada and kicking some ass!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Got an extra rear axle by any chance?
> 
> Its not a 06


i might have a 135mmX12mm magnesium bolt on axle...


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

might be worth a call to dt although sometimes his memory of past compatability can be fuzzy. were both gettin old and theres been plenty of bikes, designs and ideas since then but usually he retains dhr info. i think hes always loved these bikes more than the others. 1 soulrider, kreater or superstock may be better sources of info on old dhr's. ill see if i can get their attention for ya.

edit: now that i think about it, he may have said the same rear geo and spacing was used from the start to '06 so i may have jumped the gun. anyway... a email has been sent so we can get ya a real answer. hang tight pal.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

cactuscorn said:


> might be worth a call to dt although sometimes his memory of past compatability can be fuzzy. were both gettin old and theres been plenty of bikes, designs and ideas since then but usually he retains dhr info. i think hes always loved these bikes more than the others. 1 soulrider, kreater or superstock may be better sources of info on old dhr's. ill see if i can get their attention for ya.
> 
> edit: now that i think about it, he may have said the same rear geo and spacing was used from the start to '06 so i may have jumped the gun. anyway... a email has been sent so we can get ya a real answer. hang tight pal.


Thanks man!

I called Turner and talked to a few peeps over there, they came to the conclusion that it might be an old team bike. They where known for using new rear ends on older frames.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

SJensen said:


> its a clapped out 02 that cost you way to much


 7 years is a long time for a downhill frame... hahahahah


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> 7 years is a long time for a downhill frame... hahahahah


You should have seen my last frame... only after 2 years :thumbsup: 
Dont worry, it was cheap. Scotttty is lying like the skank he is.

It is in VERY good condition for being 7 years old.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> 7 years is a long time for a downhill frame... hahahahah












^^ 7+ years and it refuses to break.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Lots of frames could last that long if they aren't thrashed. Those older DHR's last a REAL long time, usually until the hanger or dropouts snap off.


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

I do believe that there was quite a change in the 02 to 03. The 03 resembling the current 08 model with regards to linkage and swing arm. The front triangle has changed, 04-06 and tubes in 07-08. But the rear remained very similar. 02 and 03 seem like different animals, but do have similarities in the rear triangle, swing link is comp different. DT is the expert, and would be the last word on this. Did you just buy a rear triangle for your bike.?


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Not as much as your Nomad frame that sucks harry balls and strips cranks.


BURN


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

thanx for answerin the call man.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Whats in this box?!*

Why its more poop!
Look at that A2C  I must have like 4 feet of travel? Shitty travel..


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*That is some sick poop*

I wish I was getting boxes of poop like that.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

thats some steep head angle ya got there. 67 deg, right?


----------



## RedRider93 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I might have to check my poop more carefully next time


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Rb said:


> ^^ 7+ years and it refuses to break.


Is that drilled? Looks like you got some good geo on that old school DHR.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

Cantil3v3r said:


> where do I buy tickets to see Mike stab you with a 10 key?


psh. who needs tickets? we should hold this event for free.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

This is the absolute worst thread in the history of MTBR.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Captain Snakebite said:


>


If you have a red dump between 12 and 24 hours. Good for you! Your transit time is excellent!


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Are we going to get to see this new bike or what?!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> This is the absolute worst thread in the history of MTBR.


Your welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Calidownhiller said:


> Are we going to get to see this new bike or what?!


Getting the frame Monday night. Tuesday is build/ride day.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Getting the frame Monday night. Tuesday is build/ride day.


Oh ok cool. I will check back then.:thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

*snore*

You need to come ride my Zumbi at CCCX tomorrow, just because.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> *snore*
> 
> You need to come ride my Zumbi at CCCX tomorrow, just because.


Not in the mood to ride right now. Spent 3 hours overhauling the Travis today. :madman: Still not working right.

I HOPE the bike will be ready to rock n roll Tuesday.

btw, where is your clc signature?


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

bad news pal. just got the word from dt. the '02/'03 combo is a no go. the swing link on the older rear is mounted higher than '03 and on. it sounded like the shock will not clear the tunnel. sorry man.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

cactuscorn said:


> bad news pal. just got the word from dt. the '02/'03 combo is a no go. the swing link on the older rear is mounted higher than '03 and on. it sounded like the shock will not clear the tunnel. sorry man.


Shock clears the tunnel no problem. :thumbsup: 
But Im not sure if it will get full travel at this point. Im gonna pick up a 9.5x3 shock to see if that will help solve the problem. Im gonna make this **** work..... :madman:

But the shock clears with no issues.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

how much travel ya gettin? the '03 is speced for 7.6 just in case ya didnt know. thinkin the '02 was the same but not positive.

glad it clears. that was my assumption, not his warning. all he told me was "They are not compatible". best of luck.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks like your thread title was surprisingly accurate...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

cactuscorn said:


> how much travel ya gettin? the '03 is speced for 7.6 just in case ya didnt know. thinkin the '02 was the same but not positive.
> 
> glad it clears. that was my assumption, not his warning. all he told me was "They are not compatible". best of luck.


This DHR is going to put all Turner rides to shame. :thumbsup: 
Not sure, should know tomorrow when I get the headset pressed and do an actual build.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> This DHR is going to put all Turner rides to shame. :thumbsup:
> Not sure, should know tomorrow when I get the headset pressed and do an actual build.


That is if it's rideable.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Lookie Looky!*



Putting shame into every Turner owner on the planet. One forum at a time.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Cool paint job...I would've painted some McD's logos on there for ya.


----------



## RedRider93 (Sep 28, 2007)

dude, that is the coolest paint job I have ever seen, I don't even know how to describe that in words


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

well played, sir... well played.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

oh man, that is sweet! when will you have it complete?


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

what did you do to that poor frame?!?!?!


----------



## RedRider93 (Sep 28, 2007)

> what did you do to that poor frame?!?!?!


it's urban camo!!!!!


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

very nice paint job. did you mean to paint the seat post collar and seat post. paint on the post wont last very long.  let the crowd know if the frankenstein works. dt knows best though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

a green turd!!!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

What the FVCK is that....

Did you just leave the frame chained to a streetsign somewhere in Oakland for a week and see what would happen??

This thread fails, in a big way.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

for those of you that dont know how to poop:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's sweet... in a hideous sort of way... I'm not really sure how to feel about it.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

So uhh yeah?  Props to you...but it looks like you got it at the Rain Forest Cafe with your safari meal combo.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

kreater said:


> very nice paint job. did you mean to paint the seat post collar and seat post. paint on the post wont last very long.  let the crowd know if the frankenstein works. dt knows best though. :thumbsup:


Both the post n collar are going in the trash. Came with the frame and I already had replacements. Thomson and a Diety clamp.

If I cant make it work, we'll douse it in gas light it on fire and run over it with my truck. Of course on video.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

With swing arm:


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

wow...


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

*Turd Polishing 101*


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Your gonna take that Bottom Bracket out and put a new(non-painted) one in there,Right??


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

BIKESerFUN said:


> Your gonna take that Bottom Bracket out and put a new(non-painted) one in there,Right??


Oh yes. 
Got a Saint crankset to slap on there.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

swingarm needs neon electrical tape.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

thats very original grant... XD


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

That paint would look nice on the side of a building, not so much on a bike...


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm really torn on what to think of it. 

Either way you'll rip on it until one of you dies.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry I have to be so negative but... it looks like sh1t (pun intended).


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

get that green turd built up already so you can ride with us on Sat morning


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Cantil3v3r said:


> get that green turd built up already so you can ride with us on Sat morning


I somehow doubt that is going to happen. But I will try!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

horse of iron said:


> I'm really torn on what to think of it.
> 
> Either way you'll rip on it until one of you dies.


It looks pretty boss in person. When do you want the 888/ Cranks?


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I somehow doubt that is going to happen. But I will try!


the hard part of waiting for your frame is done...now you stay up all night and piece it together. plus you need to give it a real thrashing so you can be ready for the cccx race on the 17th and saturday is the perfect opportunity. :thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I think I just pooped in my pants.

We gonna ride some bikes this weekend yo?


----------



## ban'd4life (Feb 13, 2007)

Careful... Specialized might poach your design for next years Demo!


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

ban'd4life said:


> Careful... Specialized might poach your design for next years Demo!


hahaha,
ride that shitty turd


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> I think I just pooped in my pants.
> 
> We gonna ride some bikes this weekend yo?


If I can get it all assembled. That would be most pleasing.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dude, what kind of shock is that, anyway?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Dude, what kind of shock is that, anyway?


Janky 5th Element that doesnt fit.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I dont know if I like it or not..... allright I dont


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

Nothing, absolutely nothing! Stupid!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Putting shame into every Turner owner on the planet. One forum at a time.


That's what happens when you park your bike on the wrong neighborhood lol

All jokes aside, very original paintjob, i'd love to see the complete bike.

PD: What do they mean??
I think I see DHRTurner on the top tube..


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

i dunno....once i see the photos with the rear swingarm. it just doesn't mix...shouldn't you get the rear painted the same scheme, too?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

***Update***

I have one of Eric Carters proto DHR frames from 2002... 
9" Travel, xc tubing, long headtube, unknown bb height, short chainstays. 
Just talked to the man over at Turner.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

XC aluminum tubing raced by a pro in 2002? 

Sounds like a recipe for disaster man.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

LOL, you have Eric Carter's turd.... :lol:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> XC aluminum tubing raced by a pro in 2002?
> 
> Sounds like a recipe for disaster man.


I use the term "XC tubing" lightly. 
The tubes are rather thick. Thicker than any tubing on modern day bikes thats for sure.


----------



## xmangox (Feb 20, 2009)

Very unique. I like it! Like an Urban Assault Vehicle!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I have one of Eric Carters proto DHR frames from 2002...
> 9" Travel, xc tubing, long headtube, unknown bb height, short chainstays.
> Just talked to the man over at Turner.


9" of travel...now you just have to use it all


----------



## blahblahblah (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice bike man! This thread delivers....


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*All Built up!*

Note that it has a 8.5x2.5 shock mounted on there right now. There is a 9.5x3 DHX 5in the mail. (Check the 1st post, I updated the build as well) 
So its a 'tad' bit slacked out. Not rideable yet, hopefully in a week or so when the shock gets here.

I also am looking for a Manitou Travis Triple Direct mount stem. If you have one that you dont need, I will pay GOOD money.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ghetto


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

you should ride it just like that.....


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Flystagg said:


> you should ride it just like that.....


Would if I could. The swing link limits itself 2" into the stroke. Already thought about that..


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

is that the right size shock for the bike????


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Note that it has a 8.5x2.5 shock mounted on there right now. There is a 9.5x3 DHX 5in the mail. (Check the 1st post, I updated the build as well)
> So its a 'tad' bit slacked out. Not rideable yet, hopefully in a week or so when the shock gets here.
> 
> I also am looking for a Manitou Travis Triple Direct mount stem. If you have one that you dont need, I will pay GOOD money.


Looking good man...after putting it all together you're telling me its not rideable....priority/express mail that shock! :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> is that the right size shock for the bike????


The one pictured, no. The DHX that I ordered, yes.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Um, it certainly looks.......... unique......
spose if you like it thats the main thing


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Cantil3v3r said:


> Looking good man...after putting it all together you're telling me its not rideable....priority/express mail that shock! :thumbsup:


ya.. I know its killing me too!...... 
It will be ready to ride mid next week. I hope. :madman:


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

glad its workin out and dt was able to clear things up. as far as the look, it comes down to individual taste. its not mine but that doesnt make it suck.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Is that a Sprite bottle for a mudguard?
looking good, how come it doesn't work with the current shock?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I have one of Eric Carters proto DHR frames from 2002...
> 9" Travel, xc tubing, long headtube, unknown bb height, short chainstays.
> Just talked to the man over at Turner.


You lucked out bucky. Super lightweight race rig... Take care of this biotch and hang onto it.. But most importantly rail the [email protected] out of it.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I expect to be given a seizure when I see it.

Grant, you might have to retire your old epilepsy-inducing helmet.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I expect to be given a seizure when I see it.
> 
> Grant, you might have to retire your old epilepsy-inducing helmet.


It is retired, that thing is CLAPPED. That Giro is gonna be the Ziplock container helmet cam rig hahaha.

I have a 09 Dell Drop for gnar gnar, but that too will be painted


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Luigiugueto said:


> Is that a Sprite bottle for a mudguard?
> looking good, how come it doesn't work with the current shock?


Mountain Dew :thumbsup: Gotta keep it ghetto. 
Since its a prototype frame it ran a longer shock than the stock 02 DHR's. Learned this yesterday..


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Hurry up and put that longer shock on.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> Hurry up and put that longer shock on.


In the mail, priority. Should be seeing it soon!


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I'll give you something in the mail priority


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I dig the paint job, just my style considering I have good friends in the Graff bidness. I seriously think it would look better with the swing arm painted, even if its straight green or one of the colours in the art work.
Hope it comes together.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> I'll give you something in the mail priority


One Swedish made penis enhancement pump, one manual for one Swedish made penis enhancement pump.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

Interesting...


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*strange dream*

I guess that paint made an impression on me, I had a dream last night that about 30 people were checking out that paint at the top of JMP, remarking on how cool it is, nothing like that on a bike before, first of its' kind and such.

Then some dweeb rolls up on his color coordinated peach and lime colored thingy of a bike as says, "What a hunk of junk!".

Then someone replies, "that bike will make it .5 past light speed to whoever is riding her."

Man, I was just about to take her on a run down Cinderella when I woke up!!! I guess I'll
never know what it is like to go .5 past light speed....I was looking forward to it...

Enjoy the new ride when it is done, it will blast for sure.....


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Katana said:


> I guess that paint made an impression on me, I had a dream last night that about 30 people were checking out that paint at the top of JMP, remarking on how cool it is, nothing like that on a bike before, first of its' kind and such.
> 
> Then some dweeb rolls up on his color coordinated peach and lime colored thingy of a bike as says, "What a hunk of junk!".
> 
> ...


Sure you weren't trippin' on something "else" ??


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*nope*

The funny thing is that it was your bike with that paint on it, everyone said, it was Rb's bike....But your is dull red, just plain old standard...... 

When you gonna get the urban cammo ghetto style goin', eh?


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Chainlube addict eh!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


motormonkeyr6 said:


> Prettymike holding the rear end, or could that be my little brother?
> 
> Its so hard to tell them apart....


You stuffed your little brother in that box? :yikes: :nono:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Katana said:


> The funny thing is that it was your bike with that paint on it, everyone said, it was Rb's bike....But your is dull red, just plain old standard......
> 
> When you gonna get the urban cammo ghetto style goin', eh?


You're telling me I should go from this...










to this...










?

I gotta get my hands on whatever you're smokin'.....


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Katana said:


> The funny thing is that it was your bike with that paint on it, everyone said, it was Rb's bike....But your is dull red, just plain old standard......
> 
> When you gonna get the urban cammo ghetto style goin', eh?


To bad its not a dull red, deep red with a clear coat thicker than any other bike out there. 
If mine came with a Stock 02 color I would have kept it.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Threw on the new Black Market 50mm Underboss Stem.



Pretty dope!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Its Done!*



Not a bad weight for a 2002 dinosaur! 


BB: 14.4" (Yikes!)
TT: 21.5
Seat tube: 17.5
Wheelbase: 46.5
(these are all done with a tape measure, give n take 1/4")

Just about to go out and ride!


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

beautiful ride. loving the paint job. gotta get mine done like that...

nice ghetto mudguard?


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

just tell us already


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

wow it actually looks really nice in the sunlight


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

nice Grant its going to be a ton of fun to ride...enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

JMP on saturday???????


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> JMP on saturday???????


If Im not in Downieville!


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

just show us already


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

ridefreeride said:


> just show us already


Blind? look above, there are pics!


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

dam a few more colors in those flowers and it would blend right in haha!! Awsome choice on color scheme man. Definitly one of the most unique i have ever seen. Good luck with it.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

very very curious mix of "old" and new tech.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes my computer makes everything brail.

no i just had some nav. problems. After seeing it though its pretty sick i probably would have painted the swingarm/chainstay too. 

but if you like it thats all that matters. Ride it to peices


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

suicidebomber said:


> very very curious mix of "old" and new tech.


The only 'old' thing on it is the frame  
Everything else is '07 or newer!


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> The only 'old' thing on it is the frame
> Everything else is '07 or newer!


Old frame? As long as it still works!


----------



## JBaltaxe (May 11, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Not a bad weight for a 2002 dinosaur!
> 
> BB: 14.4" (Yikes!)
> TT: 21.5
> ...


That thing look sweet! Do you know what your actual head angle is on it? I have an '02 DHR that I've been playing around with too. I couldn't get the HA below ~67.5 with the 14.4 BB. I love the linkages too.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

If it is a stock 02 (with QR rear wheel) you shouldnt have any problems drilling it. It'll slacken the beast out a ton and lower the bb.


----------

